# Two Broken Legs!



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

While I was out running this morning I dropped my car key. I suspected it was lost on the path about 4 miles back from where I parked. 
I'm in Las Vegas and at 9am it was already almost 100, so I decided to run home (about a mile and 1/2). As I passed by a bush a pigeon flew out, however he only flew a few feet and landed in a driveway. 
Immediately I saw that he couldn't stand. In fact he was trying to get away by just propelling himself along with his wings. I went over and was able to pick him up and walked more than a mile home carrying the pigeon.
I put him in the crate I've been using for "rehab" cases,and gave him some food and water, which he ate and drank a little. 
My boyfriend, who is more pigeon savvy than I am, examined him and concluded that he was probably hit and both of his thighs seemed to be broken.
His legs don't seem to be injured, the problem is above the legs. He can't stand and seems a bit off centered sitting. He's been pushing himself around in the crate with his wings.

Any ideas as to what we should we do?

PS-
I did get back to the path and find my car key. I think this happened so I'd be there to rescue this poor little guy.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, sometimes broken legs are a little tough to diagnose because the breaks are real clean, there's little or no swelling and they go so limp that the whole leg feels like a wet dishrag. There are other things that it can be, though, like a paralysis. The true thigh is up by the actual body and so hidden by feathers that it's something that can only be felt for the most part. You have to grasp the bone ends for each section and wiggle them to see if the bone continuity is interrupted. It's easier said than done for most of us. Anyhow, here is a link to skeletal pictures:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

See if you can determine more from that and I'll go fetch a link to one way of dealing with two broken legs.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Here's a link to the story of Braveheart (complete with pictures):

http://www.redroselofts.com/braveheart.htm

If you discover that the legs are broken in the tibiotarsus, then you can tape them up like is shown in post 14 of this thread:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=13878

If it the breaks are in the actual tarsometatarsus section, then you'd splint it with something a bit more solid (some people use large bore straws and tape). If the breaks are in the actual femurs, then it's going to be a different deal. Anyhow, if they're breaks, it'd also be best to suspend the bird in a sling like they did with Braveheart.

If you can get the bird to a vet for an X-Ray, it'd be best although there are a lot of vets that'll put them down for less wrong. You always have to be careful of that.

Anyhow, see what all you can do and then if you get to feeling that the bird's legs are actually just paralyzed, then we may need to work harder on this.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Feather 17,


Yup...

If broken for sure, see an experienced Avian Vet for getting them splinted...( I can recommend one near Eastern and Tropicana...) 

And, if broken and correctly splinted, or if badly sprained or strained, being suspended in a careful light ( tee short material, one layer, so it does not over heat him, ) Sling would be best...and one where he can poop allright and stay clean, while also being able to easily reach his Seeds and Water...and have him thus for a couple weeks anyway...



Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Does this vet on Tropicana treat usually treat pigeons? The last time I brought a pigeon into a vet in Henderson, I felt like they all thought I was koo koo. 
He can't sit up, however he is flapping to move himself around quite a bit.
I'm going to try to a sling for him to sit upright and immobilized. I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think the name of the clinic Phil referred to is Flamingo Pet Clinic and the pigeon friendly vet is Dr. Hauck. It's certainly worth a call to them to see if they will help the bird.

Terry


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give him a try. This afternoon I tried the "swing" and sock "sweater" from the photo of Braveheart. 
PJ was very calm and let us tie him up, stuff him into a sock and suspend me from the top of his cage. I thought, Wow, this is great-we'll leave him like this for a couple of weeks and he'll mend...about 30 seconds into this he slipped out of the sock and off of the swing.
Next idea, was splints for his legs. Those came off in about 5 minutes. They seem to be completely ineffective as he can stand at all. He has no strength in his feet.
His wings are fine, so he tries to move himself around by pushing himself with them. I'm afraid he's going to hurt himself and that he's causing himself a lot of stress.
I'll check with the dr. As he is, except that he's confined to a small area, I doubt he'll get any better.
Thanks again!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Feather,


Yahhhhh...study up some more on the 'sling' method.

My own prefernce, is to use one layer of old soft well worn 'Tee Shirt' material, and to suspend it from four points so the Bird can stay in the right comfortable attitude.

Of course, once his legs are properly splinted, that is, if in fact the legs are 'broken', or, if his legs or hips are badly sprained, then no splints are needed, but in any event, the legs must be able to hang easily and not be in any way bound up or bothered in the sling business...the sling is just to suspend the Bird's Body, so his Legs can hang freely.

Now, in either event, it is very bad for him and for his prognosis if this continues to go untreated, so please, do get him to the Vet I recommended a.s.a.p.

If you are uncertain about being able to provide the time and attention for careing for him and for the follow through, if you have a lot of other committments and obliges to deal with, let me know, and I would be glad to take it from here, and, in fact, you could bring him, and meet me at the Veys tomorrow, or leave him at the Vets for me to pick up if you prefer, as I have to go there anyway on a Bird matter of my own.

If you did wish to do this, please feel free to e-mail me and let me know and I can then call them and let them know to expect you...I would be happy to help out if you wanted.

Either way though, this Bird needs the right diagnosis and remedial care now, and no more delays please...

Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi-
I'll email you about meeting. That would be wonderful. He's a really sweet bird. I've had several pigeons in the last few months with bad wings that have healed and gone back to their flocks. I feel so bad that weren't not able to this guy the same way.
I'm sure with your experience, he'll do much better.
Thanks so much for the offer!


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Have you pinched its toes to see if the bird has feeling to its legs? It doesnt have to be a break to make it unable to stand, there could be something to do with the nerves.

Just a thought. Good luck


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

ANd, if there's no break, it just could be that it needs a lot of calcium - Cynthia gets collared doves with that problem

John


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

He doesn't seem to have any feeling. I suspect he was in an accident. He's sitting on his legs at odd angles and doesn't have any control over moving them.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Feather17,


Eeeeeeesh, I was up late, slept late...Lol...

Anyway, sounds good...

I e-mailed you a little while ago, so I will be looking forward to the meeting later this afternoon or evening.


Till next, 

Best wishes!

Phil
Downtown
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


Well, Feather17 and her Husand are really nice people and I enjoyed meeting them very much...

They drove all the way from their localle, in Henderson, South of here, to mine, and brought the Pigeon, and he seemed to have been pretty happy and easy with the trip.


Overall, I suspect Coccidiosis and some Trichomona mischief...poops were yellow and 'split pea green' slosh, with some more solid ones, and some whole small seeds getting passed...

I am guessing, that the Legs are being effected by Kidney-Sciatic Nerve compromise...

Legs seem fine to me, are weak, but show full and even orbit and good circulation and have no sideways movement more than normal...he can move them, and move his Toes, but weakly.


I set him up in a sling, just to let him rest his Legs and let them dangle...

His vent Feathers were messy, so he got a Butt Bath...

He is interested in eating and drinking, and is in good spirits...he is a cheerful and strong Pigeon, and I guess him to be a young adult with almost about to get white Wattles...weight is a little 'light' and I would surmise he was formerally on the robust side...


I will see about getting a fecal analysis tomorrow...for him I mean, of course...

Very friendly Bird...

I brought him in, carried him around and introduced him to the various others in here, then got him set up in his sling...

I did not do a throat check yet, oweing to how I was distracted by making the sling, and with other Bird's issues, but I will do it in a little while...

So, thats the tale of adventure so far...!


Best wishes!

Thanks again Feather and her Husand for being such sweeties, and for their time and care and interest for saving this Bird, and bringing him all the way here for his regimen to continue...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

...another view...

A simple sling design I had been thinking about, but had not tried till now...

Larger size Cotton Wash Cloth, with aperatures for his thighs-legs to dangle through...

An aperature for his Head and neck and partial Crop in the almost middle of the cloth, with that part folded gently back so his Head goes through...suspended by regular heavier Spring Clips and String, for fast and easy re-dos...


I am way out of Cages with so many Guests presently...I am glad I had this old one I was able to improvise a Bottom for...got this one from a Street Person who found it in an alley, and gave it to me knowing I did Bird Work...so, it had been sitting reserve, then recently pressed into service...it's immediate past occupant is now ( as of this evening, ) in free rove time, and so it worked out well that way...Lol...


Images made when I had just tried the set up experimentally...and I had not got a towell for the bottom of the Cage yet.


So...so far, so good...


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

If this Pigeon has a Band on it's leg, cut it off now, as it will swell & cut off circulation.. Most of the time this happens to our Race birds it is from hitting or sliding over High Tension/Guide wires. the biggest man made killer of all birds. Course it could have been hit by a car etc. also...... Hap


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Hap, 


He has no 'Bands'...so all is well with that...


Thanks!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks to you too, Phil!
Wow, what a set up. You have a regular pigeon infirmary!
Its so great to see what you've done for PJ!
You're truly a great guy. Awesome work.
Thanks so much for your help and concern!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a wonderful sight - PJ Pigeon just getting on with eating like he had no 'hang up' at all 

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, as is to be expected, he gets a little bored being in his sling...so he naps, eats, wants to preen and so on, so I take him out of the sling, out of the cloth, and just hold him now and then so he can get caught up on some preening and have a different mode for a little while...

I tried very gently tickleing his Feet this morning, as he was in his sling, and he moved his legs and twitched them from the very light tickleing, so I am pretty confident he has decent 'feeling' in them, and he does move them at times anyway, but they are very weak as far as being able to push with them...Toes are relaxed and he can clench them and unclench them allright...so, that is good..!

A very sweet Bird and very bright and easy...very trusting...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

John_D said:


> That is a wonderful sight - *PJ Pigeon just getting on with eating like he had no 'hang up' at all *
> 
> John


  

* * * *

Will he be visiting the vet for a complete check up Phil?

Cindy


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * * * *
> 
> Will he be visiting the vet for a complete check up Phil?
> 
> Cindy



Hi Cindy,


Mabye tomorrow...

Had too much happenning here today to do it.

I am treating for Trichomona ( no visible Throat signs, but had nasty stinky poos with swirled yellow urates ) and I would like to get a fecal done to see if there is significant Coccidiosis or something else...

He is eating decently on his own...

He is not a "light" Bird, but I am sure he has lost some weight recently...

So, something is going on of course, and I would like to appeal to my Vet to see what he can determine with some tests...

Now, he might simply have sprained or strained his Legs in a bad landing event, or margainal Car wack scenario, and developed some illness for being grounded like he was...or, it may be an illness is what is effecting his Legs...y effecting his Kidneys and Sciatic Nerve...


Oh well, I just called to see about a Friday app't, and they are overbooked, so...I asked if I could drop off some fresh poops tomorrow late morning, poops packed in Ice, to get a fecal done, and they said that would be fine...so...I will do that tomorrow...otherwise, it is Monday before he could see the Bird...

Thanks Cindy...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think you could be a dr. yourself, Phil. 
I'm so glad that PJ made it in to your capable care!
Thanks so much!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Feather17 said:


> I think you could be a dr. yourself, Phil.
> I'm so glad that PJ made it in to your capable care!
> Thanks so much!



Actually, Feather17, I call Phil "Dr. Doolittle." He sure seems to have a way with pijies and his pijie techniques are outta sight!  

Also, can't help adding "Bird Man of Vegas!"

Always interesting to hear his pijie adventures (oh yes and Cockatiel too. At least I THINK Phil still has him???)


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh yeaaaaaa....

Mr. Cockatiel Buddy is definitely a fixture here in the social mileiu...

He gets along very well with the others and likes to shred paper on my desk, where, when shredding, he also plays "Fierce BIRD!!!!" ...where, if I ask "are you a Fierce BIRD?" he snarls and snaps at the air, looking very much indeed LIKE a 'Fierce Bird' who would tear your finger off if you were foolish enough to bother him!

But, of course, if I do put a finger there, he just bows his head to be preened...

Lol...

But I think it is good for him to practice 'Fierce Bird!' gestures, in case he wishes to use them...or needs them for something.


Sling-Bird is getting more strength, or less weakness anyway, in his Legs...and in our last little respite-lap-time/out-of-the-sling-foray, he was actually pushing somewhat when I was gently testing his feet and legs.

Well, back onto the Roof for me! Just two more Joists for the top half, a few more spacer locks, and then I can start the bottom half of the pitch...of the last section...

Nice and warm too...

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Phil! 

Sounding good, hopefully, for "slinger"...hope he/she continues to improve!

BUT, does the Cockatiel have a name?? FB for "fierce bird?" Since you usually have a name for others, I'm really surprised you haven't already named this personable Cockatiel! With his personality, I was SURE he would have told you his name by now!

Hear you about the weather! We're getting Monsoons here - except in increments, moving from East to West. The downpour at my apartment area was kind enough to start 15 minutes AFTER the 4th fireworks show across the street ended!

I know you watch the heat and sun, which can be wicked! WATER is sure where it's at!


----------



## amygoossens (Oct 1, 2001)

*So glad he's ok!*

what a nice story I've been following in this thread! I am so glad you guys found him and then got him to Phil who seems so nice and so knowledgable! He's lucky to have come across the right people. I hope he will be ok. He is very cute. Best of luck! amy


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh yes, this is a nice story. Phil is a great guy. I'm so glad we found him!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, since he is bored being in the sling, when I am doing various e-mails or phone calls, I set him between my thighs as I sit at my desk, and he snoozes or day dreams...his Legs are dangleing through the holes in the cloth, so they are just hanging down but can not be seen in the image which makes it look like he is laying normally...seems more comfortable to him than the sling is, so...


Right now, he is snoozeing, so I snapped an image


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That is a great pic of a dozy pigeon 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Great picture!

I'm so glad Feather was able to get the bird to you, Phil, for this birds ultimate best recovery.

Thank you Feather17 for getting this bird to Phil, and thank you Phil for giving this bird some much needed care. Please let us know how it goes at the veternarian appointment.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, he is doing well, and is a very polite Bird.


I have noticed, he wishes to hold his poops untill he feels there is no longer the cloth sling under him. Even though there is room for him to poop over the end of it...he waited all day to go! OPh...poor thing, I did not realize this was going on at all...

So, this is good to know, and now I can let him have that comfort intentionally.

I was seeing no poops, and wondering when I would get one to bring for the analysis!

...all day I waited, no poops...finally, got himself out of the sling by himself ( likely just TO finally go, ) and made a HUGE one, and it dawned on me what he had been going through...so, I will go and get the analysis done tomorrow, and have the sample wrapped in plastic film in the refridgerator till then.

I noticed this also when Feather brought him...she had him wrapped in a cloth, and when he had a little wiggle room in being handed to me and me looking at him, he finally relieved himself, making a big 'un...


This is good to note and remember, whenever we have one who is in a sling or other cloth restraint...they may not be comfortable to go untill they are out of the cloth..or untill they can not wait any longer...and this can not be good for them to have to do, we want their systems freely functioning without theyr worrying about it.

I imagine some Pigeons will have this same feeling about the 'Pigeon Diapers' and might hold it for lengths of time which can not be good for them...


Something to think about anyway...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Phil, don't know about other pijies but Squeaks goes when he's gotta go while wearing his cape. I never worry about him not using...

HOWEVER, when he's in daddy mode, I have to pry him off and put him in the litter box with a smidge of grit and his food. After he eats, he does one to two BIG dumps. Then runs around for as long as I have him out (usually hours) and poops away. 

Oh yes, when he's "normal," he will have smaller poops in the morning but then when he gets out, he dumps a biggie. I asked Dr. Burke about this and he said that can be common with Racing Homers.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I decided to put his images 'here' - 

http://public.fotki.com/PhilBphil/sling_bird_-_july/


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, glad to hear he is doing as well as can be expected. Those were great shots and good descriptions so folks can see what the slings look like. I had never heard of that photo sharing site but it looks to be a good one.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Maggie,


Oye...!

When I could get to my Vet, he was not in...when he was in, I could not get there.

I want them to do a fecal, but he is out till Tuesday, and the others holding the fort are slammed...so, next opportunity is Tuesady...

Oh well...that is the way it is sometimes!

So for now, we will just abide...

I have him on Berimax, '5 in 1' ( these being 'in' his drinking Water, ) and a 1/4 Tab of Metronidazole-a-day...and his appetite is good, dispoition good...poops are 'off' still, showing yellow in dark green, but he likely has had no grit in some time, and I forgot to provide Grit for him, ( or my habit transvered from as 'if' he were on Baytril...) so I will set some grit in his Seed dish now...

He will not poop if he is in the sling, and I guess he is embarassed to poop if I am holding him out of the sling too, so we are still trying to work out that matter.

He does not wish to poop either, if he is let be to flail on his own not held and not in the sling, on on the cage bottom or other 'ground'...so...

But he does poop...eventually! - he just waits as long as he can then finally goes, but not in the sling ever, even though the sling stops short of his Vent...so...funny business that...

I hold him off and on, just hold him in a comfortable way where he has all the room and ease he could want to go, and I say "Well bub, nows a good time to poop! Let's go! Lets get it done!" Lol...and at least one time, he obliged...and it was a whole day's worth too he'd been holding. The other times so far, he wiggled himself out of the sling to go while I was out of the room, and that was a little messy and awkward since the cage bottom area is not large and he of course ended up getting it on him. so then he got another bath, and he likes the Baths allright, and I bet they cool him off nicely too, so maybe I will do the odd bath just for that once a day or more.

So wish us luck of course!


He will move his Legs in a sort of 'Bicycleing' motion when I hold him more or less vertical...and he is able to push with them much more now.,,not enough to stand, but maybe almost 1/2 way there anyway.

I have the sling set up so his legs are in a normal position for standing, it is as if he were standing but for is weight being borne by the sling...so he can push all he likes against the cage bottom for excercise, and in moments he does, so...that is good...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...we finally managed to co-ordinate with my Avian Veterinarian today, and Mr. Sling-Bird got his official exam.

Since I have had him on meds for six days, it made the prospective poop-analysis kind of moot for the things I might have been after.

Doc expressed the opinion that we were looking at a small-of-the-back injury which has effected his Spine and Nerves back there.

There was no sign of injury in terms of visible wound or contusion, nothing to see on the skin there or in the lay of the Feathers...and this also could be effecting his bowels, as well as his Legs of course.

Anyway, Doc gave me some Cortizone anti-nflammitory medicine to give to the Bird to see if that will help.

Otherwise, he poops once a day at around 5:00 O'Clock in the afternoon, and it is huge like an off-the-Nest-poop...and so I hold him out of the Sling fort he ritual, now that I know when to expect it.

Legs are slowly getting better every day and he can a-l-m-o-s-t hold himself up now, but has a ways to go yet of course for being able to stand on his own.

We do 'flying' a couple times a day where I hold him up at around my eye level and we walk around and he flaps his wings kind-of-as-if he were flying, just flaps them in a medium-hard even kind of way, and we do this and he enjoys it...and I figure the excercise is good for him...and too, it is a nice respite from 'The Sling'.

Appetite is good, he loves to eat in fact...

So...

Wish us luck...

I sure want to see those Legs come back allright...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great news, Phil. Thanks for the update.
I would never have imagined that he'd make that much progress. 
You really have a gift with these birds! And-it sounds like you have a great doctor too.
Good luck and keep up the good work!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Phil,

While mock-flying the bird, I have found that if you make fighter-jet noises and buzz anyone else in the place complete with "Ack-ack-ack!!!" sounds during the strafing runs, the patients ALWAYS enjoy it and seem to heal faster. For me, it gets so fun (Lin has been strafed... uhh... quite a bit) that I'm sometimes saddened to see them actually finish healing. It is sometimes true with the older birds, though, that they prefer piston engine sounds (P-51 Mustangs are popular although some think the deeper growl of the Corsair is better) instead of jet engine ones so keep that in mind.

Just a thought.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Pidgey, 


Quite so...! Yes...

Although we have confined ourselves to reconaisance missions, so no Machine Gun strafing has occurred yet...really, we just fly over our own Troops, so...prolly best this way...

We do fit in some 'dive' sounds, and then gently stop short at various other cages, for them to be face to face a few inches apart...and this way, it is sort of mild Social event for all, also...


I do this with squabs sometimes too...(gently of course...) and they like it very much also...especially once they have eased into it and so on...

I am thinking to leave off his meds now, or starting tomorrow, as it will have been six days or seven he will have been on the "5-in-one" and 'Berimax' and Metronidaole...and that ought to have pretty well addressed whatever was there to address, by now...and maybe do a re-worm merely in ten days or something...

He is so patient, being in that Sling and so on...

Oh, I started his Cortisone today, and of course I will do that for it's full regimen...


Best wishes..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

One other thing, Phil,

I've found that sometimes when they're enjoying these "missions", they get into it enough to REALLY play the part by also "dropping ordnance". It's a bit anti-climactic for them, I think, when you're cupping them in your hands in such a way as to... interfere with the delivery of said "ordnance" (catching it in your hand) so it's best to cup the underside of their "fuselage" from the side while clamping the top from the back. That allows for a much more successful delivery-to-target and pleases the birds to no end.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh yes...yes indeed...

In fact he dropped his poop-of-the-day around 2:00 O'Clock today, instead of around 'five' like usual...so this may mean his nerves to his bowels in some way are also getting better...or so I hope. But he was damned regular there so far otherwise, everyday on huge one, at around "five" and that was that.

I figure too, being in that Sling, he would benifit from some respite of course, and also from getting some mild flapping time in to promote his circulation and get him a little excercise anyway.


I been getting a decent day in on the Roof, and taling little breaks like this one are a nice way to not get too over heated up there...

So, another Cup-o'-Coffee, and a couple more threads to look at, and back up on the Roof for this boy...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Well...just a little up-date...


I added a few more images from today, to his Album.

His Legs seem to continue to improve a little more each day, and he is holding about half his own weight now, or maybe a little more even...and in moments, he in fact is lifting himself enough for the sling and it's strings to go slack...so...

Poops are now happenning about three times a day, so his earlier manner of only going once-a-day at around "Five P.M." has given way to going more often.

I have ceased his medications, but for the Cortisone the Vet gave me to reduce possible inflamations in his lower back and Spine region, where the possible injury is thought to have occurred...so, this seems to be helping, or at least his progress appears to continue at any rate...

This is the simplest most extempore Sling I have yet tried, and is merely a small towell with two Leg-Thigh holes made in it and initially had a Head and Neck hole, but I cut that so it changed to being merely two flaps in the front.

I will make some images of it later sometime...it has worked well, and is fairly versatile, being able to hold him like a Hammock, or like a goes-around kind of deal also.

The Office-Max 'Spring clips' and String also are very easy and versatile, and allow me to un-clip him any time I wish to take him out of the Cage whle leaving him in the Sling...and, it is easy to adjust as for height and balance...a nice 'Rigging' one could say...


Best wishes to all of you and your various Birds...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

This poor sweet Pigeon...


Legs STILL are s--l--o--w--l--y getting better, and he can almost support himself with them, but not quite...


He has been loosing weight, so I am now tube feeding him...he seems depressed, even though we do some out of the Sling times and pretend flying times, but now he does not bother flapping much when we do them...

I give him back rubs and general massage things, to ease what must be the langour of the Sling...

He drinks plenty, yet today, had a HUGELY swollen vent full of hard 'concrete-like' pale poop.

I tried irrigating it several times with tepid Water...soaking it by immersing him just that far in tepid Water...gently massaging the extremely swollen ( larger than a Cherry ) protrudeing Vent area...and no good, the inside was full of hard material and it would not soften.

So I rounded off the end of a Tooth Pick and began carefully digging it out, breaking chunks of it off and getting them out, and even after all that soaking and irrigation, it was STILL 'hard'...

Anyway, gentle digging out chunks, patient sluiceing and irrigating, digging, massaging and I got it all out of there finally.

Otherwise, he has been pecking up a storm off and on for days now, but I realized he is not getting very many seeds, he is just scattering them...even though I have a nice Seed mix of many small ones and medium sized ones and large ones...so..."The Tube" I s'pose, is out resort for now...so I dunno,, it is like he forgot HOW to peck.

In fact, last night, when I was feeding Baby Dove, I grabbed an extra Nipple and did the 'intivation' with Mr. Sling Bird, and lo and behold, he Nuzzled and asserted to be fed...so, I fed him four or five Nipples full, then a couple more.

He is no kid, either...! But it shows how even adults or almost adults will sometimes feel the desire or interest to be fed like when they were Babys.

...sigh...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Phil,

Thanks for the update on this youngster. I'm sorry s/he seems to be having some difficulties, but you are certainly on top of the situation. I hope it will be smooth sailing from here on.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks Terry, 


I elevated the sling high enough now so his Feet can not touch, and he seems MUCH happier somehow.

I think that having his Feet 'on' the ground was not pleasant for him now...and he kept fidgeting a great deal about it today and I could not figure out how to make him more comfortable, so finally I just made him be higher and he seems alert and more back to his old self...so, maybe his Feet are overly sensitive now, or hurting if any weight or pressure at all is on them, or something.

STILL waiting for a natural poop to happen!

Poor thing, his bowells are not working right at all...and I have never seen anyting like that hard mass he had there earlier. I do not know how to account for that at all.

Anyway...

Warming his supper time 'Tube-feed-chow' as I type...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Phil-
I was just reading through your update and wondering about his meds. Wasn't he taking cortisone? Maybe that's messed up his system?

I'm sure whatever his situation is he's in the best hands.

And-
How is the baby dove doing?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Feather17, 


Well, Mr. Sling-Bird is actually looking more active and involved since earlier...he is likeing being up higher in his Sling, and excerciseing himself more now...and for whatever the reason is of his noot self feeding lately, he seems to enjoy the Tube Feeds and has a look of "Oh Boy!" when we do them, which is rather rare of course for anyone To do...!

Lol..

I forgot to mention, I made a new, different kind of Sling, which is like an "H" Pattern, so his Wings are free while he is in it...and he likes this better, and it is easier for me too, since I do not have go get him out of it, for either excercise or feed-time via the 'Tube'...or Butt-baths, when needed.


Little Dove Baby is doing very well, FLYING in fact, at least for short diastances of say six feet or so...and she is very energetic and assertive and bright.

She is pecking Seeds now on her own, but I will continue to feed her in the 'Baby' way for as long as she likes, till she gives it up on her own volition...

In fact, it is time for her evening-most meal, so, I will get on to that matter now, which is also her out of the cage time, since there are various adult Pigeons here in free fly, and a Juvenile or adolesent Dove could get pestered by them...so, she enjoys 'her' cage, and when she is out of it, it is only with my supervision or chaperone-time, so I can look after her.

The usual ritual is for her to be stuffed silly with her Baby-feed, then some Hand Nest and rumination/rest time here on my desk while I do Computer things for a while..

Thanks for checking in on these two!


Best wishes...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I had forgotten, Phil, that once upon a thread we had talked (I think on the phone) about taking a poop that had some of that stuff that seems like egg-whites and testing it on a pan (plate; sheet metal; whatever) that was heated on a stove-top to see if it would cook like an egg (might have been somebody else's bird). If it did then it'd be an indication that it was from the oviduct.

Just thought I'd mention that in case you see another one of those gelatinous poops.

Pidgey


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Phil,*

Hope Sling Baby is doing better!

Is h/she still having problems with the poops?

***Questions/comments:

*- could the Cortisone have an effect on the poops as far as consistency and/or frequency? 

- Is S.B. still on cortisone? Ever check with Vet on "side-effects?"

- could sling affect poops due to pressure "points" on underside of body?

- Possible poop problems due to initial injury and where located?

- IF S.B. continues to have poop problems, may have to adjust diet - maybe permanently? *


Just some things that ran through my mind as I read your thread...

Sure hope Sling Baby make a FULL recovery!!


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Phil-
My thoughts on the cortisone too- maybe its a side effect?
Anyway-
Thanks for your updates on both guys. Post some photos if you can -I'm sure everyone would love to see them.
Keep up the good work. And send my best wishes to Mr Sling and Dove Baby, too! They are truly blessed to be in your care!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all, 


I am so sorry, but Sling Bird passed away over night sometime.


When I went to bed around 3:00 A.M., he was bright, alert, looked good...set up in his elevated Sling height so his Legs were free to dangle completely

The 'new' Sling of the "H" pattern, I am confident was distributing the pressures of his weight evenly and easily and I tesed this quite a few times by inserting my fingers here or there to see if I could sliide them in easily, and I could...nothing was binding, and no where was it seeming to cause any pressure.

He still had not pooped, and his Vent was starting to appear swollen again with more of the concrete-like material, and I was thinking I would do another round of clearing things out come morning.



He was only passing semi-clear liquids the last few days, while building up this mysterious pale-off white concrete-like material in his Vent.

I do not know what was going on here with this, and while I had been tube feeding him, I was not extravegant, but instead, I was feeding enough certainly of nutritious formula, for him to get by just fine, while waiting for his system to strat making poops again...yet, something seems to have clogged his bowells to where for several days, nothing was passing but 'water'...and I was trying to feed him 'just' enough to compromise, so he could be nourished and yet not to unduely tax whatever the impediment was...

I sure liked him, and he was a sweet, bright, interested Bird, who put up with all this very graciously. He was a truely great trooper and exeept for a few seeming short rounds of ennui or depression, which ceased once I elevated the Sling higher, he had been in good spirits the whole time.

I am so sorry to have lost him.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Phil, I am so very sorry to hear this news.

Ron


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I am sorry Phil.
Thanks for doing what you could for the little guy.

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phil,

Yes, so sorry that he's passed on....You sure did try hard to help him out.


Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Phil, I'm so sorry to hear about Sling-bird. You did your best for him and at least he had the chance to pass away under loving and warm conditions, rather than out in the wild where he was first found. Thanks for taking care of him like you did.


----------



## Feather17 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Phil-
I'm so sorry to hear about Sling-bird. 
He really did have something very seriously wrong, you certainly gave him the best chance he could have had and I'm sure your experience with him will benefit another bird who's not injured as severely as he was. 
It's wonderful that you made him comfortable and cared so much for him these past weeks.
Thank you so much for all you did for him!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so very sorry little Sling-bird didn't make it. Thanks for all your efforts to assist this bird, Phil.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

OH NO! (bad word!) I am sooo sorry Phil! Darn it! 

Any possibility of a necropsy or at least a quick talk with the Vet for possible reason(s)??? 

If you couldn't save him, I seriously doubt anyone could! SENDING WARM HUGS....


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Phil. He was in the best hands, thank you for that.

Reti


----------

